# travelers...



## will4548 (Jan 4, 2008)

who dont do anything but discuss what they do, in the sense of hygiene, cloths and how much they drink? sounds less like travel and more just spewing whatever stupid cult bullshit they can remember all over the country.


----------



## Exile (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi. :|


----------



## hellomonday (Jan 5, 2008)

*squat*the planet


----------



## Labea (Jan 5, 2008)

if you dont like the site then go complain somewhere where it will make an impact.

and i agree with hello, this is squat the planet, not travel the planet. what do you suggest we discuss, you dickhead...

instead of bombing on the things you dont like why dont you post somewhere else, so your not wasting your precious time reading our postings about how to take care of our selves hygiene wise, how to fix and our clothes so we dont have to wear rags or shop at walmart, and who doesnt appreciate a little DIY brew here and there? go fuck yourself.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 6, 2008)

haha... stp has a posse! you all make me smile


----------



## Mouse (Jan 8, 2008)

will4548 said:


> who dont do anything but discuss what they do, in the sense of hygiene, cloths and how much they drink? sounds less like travel and more just spewing whatever stupid cult bullshit they can remember all over the country.




did you not notice that this is a FORUM. "discussion" is the ONLY THING YOU CAN DO ON HERE. stupid. and don't act like we don't have deeper debates and more involved topics. because we do. this is the "general banter" section... where all the b.s.ing takes place.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 8, 2008)

Bangarang!


----------



## Clit Comander (Jan 11, 2008)

will4548 said:


> who dont do anything but discuss what they do, in the sense of hygiene, cloths and how much they drink? sounds less like travel and more just spewing whatever stupid cult bullshit they can remember all over the country.


wow, why did you join this site if you have so much resentment for it?
I think he's a Cop.
AND
I second that dillinger.
BANARANG!!!


----------

